# SFL 3 LIVE NOW and FREE



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

SFL 3 is now live and free on their youtube channel. The mian event is james thomson vs bobby lashley. 


http://www.youtube.com/user/SFL?ob=0&feature=results_main


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

not UFC, but thanks for the tip! (this is the UFC section)


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Moved to general MMA section as it has nothing to do wuth UFC. 

I've had it playing in the background. I want to see Lashley.


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks so much for the heads up!

Completely forgot about this


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Main event on now. The commentary is so bad haha.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Ooooh I thought Bobby was gunna finish then! Saved by the bell.

Fun fight 

Also got this on in the background while I wait for United to score 8 more goals 

EDIT: This is some _damn_ technical play by play going on...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

'Both guys look fresh' 'incredible show of cardio'

Do they believe this crap? Really? This fight is so bad :laugh:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Main event on now. The commentary is so bad haha.


"This is a real fight. World class cardio, they look so fresh." :laugh: Their barely standing.

A comment in youtube:



> Takes a special type of﻿ asshole to be a James Thompson fan.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Cheick Kongo in da hoose


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

AJClark said:


> Cheick Kongo in da hoose


Thompson been definitely working with Kongo fir this fight.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Aww man, I did not just see a failed push up


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

lol Thomson half a push up


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The commentary is cracking me up.

"Nothing being held back here." So, Lashley 2-1 i presume?


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Thompson looks roided out!

Lashley looks like a cardio machine!

Baroni sitting with no shirt while commentating is fantastically douchey!

And nut shots, nothing but nut shots!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Joke of a fight, James Thompson's such a twat as well, not sure how anyone can be a fan either.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

A well earned victory for Thompson there, showed a great chin, superior cardio and an iron heart to match. He's clearly elite level so should face competition for suit - and was able to show the judges he had more in the tank after 3 rounds of intense warfare! The UFC would be lucky to have him!


Thompson v Velasquez, anyone?



































:wink03:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

You know you aren't cut out for MMA when you lose to James Thompson. 

That was awful, I feel like MMA knowledge has actually drained out of my head after watching that and listening to the commentary.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I think Baroni should join the UFC commentary team!


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

I had bobby winning 2 rounds to 1.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Toroian said:


> I had bobby winning 2 rounds to 1.


Same here but hey, you can't say Bobbys stock didn't go up after this fight? :thumb02:

Sucks he lost though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That decision was a joke, and it has to be adding insult to injury considering Lashley is gonna be coughing up his testicles tommorow morning.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Bobby had a good first round. If he actually had an ounce of cardio, he might be a player in the division.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder why he hasn't been trying to improve his cardio though. He is obviously a hard worker, should've realised by now that his cardio is keeping him greatly back.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Anybody else loling throughout the entire fight with Thompson vs Lashley...haha! Better than I thought it would be. 

Classic Phil Baroni...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Where are the results?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Where are the results?


Power of google.



> Super Fight League 3 results:
> 
> James Thompson def. Bobby Lashley by Unanimous Decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28)
> Trevor Prangley def. Baga Agaev by TKO (punches) Rd 3 (2:03)
> ...


The Lashley-Thompson decision was BS but other than that :dunno:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That was weird.


----------

